# Rooster



## hcjo222 (Mar 16, 2013)

Is there any reason to have a rooster? One of ours turned out to be a lill boy and we only want eggs. Do they lay more if ones around?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

If your free ranging, then yes. Also if you have predators then having a Roo around is a very good idea. His job is to protect the ladies and let them get to laying. If you're not sure, keep the little guy around and see how it unfolds. But make sure you hold him a lot and socialize him well. You don't want a mean Roo.


----------



## hcjo222 (Mar 16, 2013)

Is egg egg production effected by having one around?


----------



## OrangeCatRex (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't think the amount is different if you have a roo or not, but I agree, having 1 per 10 to 15 girls helps. I tried 2 for 25, but found it became a contest to see who could mate the most. My Broody's gave me a pretty selection of mutt hens.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

The amount of eggs you get will not be different if you had a rooster. Also even if you free range you dont have to have a rooster, its just personal reference. Hens will watch out and warn each other if the see danger.


----------

